# Buddy, Jack Russell Terrier, DOB 07.07



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy, Jack Russell Terrier, DOB 07.07



*His Story:* Buddy grew up in a tweeny family, but they were busy and following a separation it was clear Buddy had his own needs.

*Salient points:* Buddy needs confidence behind him and sensitivity to his terrier makeup. He needs to build trust before you get too up close and comfortable with him. A terrier experienced person knows the terrier picks up on our vibes and relaxes according to our reassuring aire? Nippy can be, but a rariety; absent in trusted situations.

*Advert:* Buddy has the most wondrous colouring with a broken to wire coat..so a head turner. Born in July 07 ..yes 0707..007! He has found himself in rescue due to a marriage break up, but also having had owners who weren't confident around terriers generally so tended to keep him away from situations where his terrier ways came to the fore i.e. visitors. His enthusiasm in meeting certain dogs was a concern, but certainly in our care Buddy has gone from strength to strength with people that 'get him'. He meets dogs well though may occassionally grumble under his breath. But yes Buddy is of the ilk where grumpy old man might be laid on his shoulders as his fur greys.

Terriers; you love their character and work with it or shy away. We are delighted to have this little man with us, but sooo wish more for him. Terrier people have a sense of humour and lack "the blame consciousness"..lots of forgiveness and analysis goes along the lines of 'OK so you don't like that my lad, we'll manage it a slightly different way next time..come on lets have a walk!' So Buddy is looking for an owner that doesn't take his serious character too seriously. An owner that lightens him up, understands Buddy so wants to have fun; so wants to love and trust, but is a little wary until the signs are clear..no worries lets play!

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Buddy JRT DOB 4.7.04 Farnham Surrey Kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

Buddy was absolutely up for his walk today  couldnt wait to get going. I think he wanted to show Percy the way  . Dear Buddy, a true terrier, full of fun, sparky, cheeky  . This is a dog who makes you smile, takes things in his stride, gets on with the job all with a gorgeous terrier grin.
We also had a play in the paddock with Buddy and he fetched his ball and sat for treats and had a good run around. His little legs should be tired by now!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy packed his little bag and said goodbye to his cold kennel and hello to a nice warm car - travelled beautifully, not a murmur - and then a big hello to Xristine and her nice warm house! Buddy is now in a foster home










Buddy arrived via the Rigsby Dog Delivery service (Thank you!!!!). I've taken him for a walk across the woods to the ranges and along the canal. He has wee-ed for England.

Currently curled up next to the rad in my study. He's an absolute gem. A real JRT - puts his feet down when he doesn't want to go outside but then accepts I can just pop him under my arm and goes out anyway. He's hilarious.

I've brushed him, woman handled him to get the harness on and adjusted and even given him a bath. He loves baths and loves being brushed. Adores being towelled down and makes the sweetest grunting noises when he wants attention. I could live with this dog! He has been really loved and it shows.










This is a bit grainy - he doesn't like the flash so I've had to switch it off. He has a much bigger bed downstairs but this one is by the rad in my study... He likes it better than the futon...



I love this one - just look at the cheeky expression... he needs the door opened...












Buddy has settled into life in a house again and has remembered absolutely everything about being house trained. Today he met traffic along the road for the first time and wasn't bothered by cars, a bus, a lorry and a couple of vans. Someone called at the house to deliver something and I tucked him under my arm while I took the parcel in and signed. He was fine. Didn't bark at the bell or the person - just looked on with interest.

The first is a photo in the snow from today and the second one was taken in the conservatory yesterday.









He has to be on a lead in my garden because the fences aren't 100% for a JRT - fine for a St Bernard...

Buddy is still looking for his forever home!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh excellent photos, a happy ending. Just what i like 
Chloe x


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Aw he is gorgeous! I hope you find someone for him soon they will be rewarded with such fun and devotion ..............have you tried an ad on Jack Russell Terrier UK - Home Page


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

pettpaintings said:


> Aw he is gorgeous! I hope you find someone for him soon they will be rewarded with such fun and devotion ..............have you tried an ad on Jack Russell Terrier UK - Home Page


I checked your link and had a look, but luckily for us Dogsblog post on their and we post to Dogsblog so our JRT's are already on there  But thanks for the tip, always welcome suggestions.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, fosterers are invaluable :action-smiley-033:

A couple of photos from his fosterer today.



















I apologise for the smidgen of liver on his chin... you just can't get the staff these days and napkins hadn't been provided for the guests.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddys foster placement came to an end today as is fosterer is now back at work full-time. Here is an update from the lady that transported him back to kennels and is a volunteer walker for us:

It was with a heavy heart that I collected Buddy today . He gave me a wonderful welcoming greeting - no barking when I rang xristines door bell - but he had no idea that I was returning him to kennels  .
He tried to be a brave lad but the truth is that kennels stresses him and he immediately displayed the behaviour that was totally absent whilst he was with xristine. How he presents in kennels is not at all his true self.
He has shown himself to be a really wonderful boy whilst in foster and this should be borne in mind by anyone contemplating offering this chappy his forever home. He has SO much to give and he is desperate to do so.
He did go for a little walk but his heart wasnt really in it.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A message from Buddy&#146;s past fosterer:

&#147;I&#146;m sorry he&#146;s sad. I miss him! I loved having him here. I had exams and was away from home all day so we had to return him yesterday.

I discouraged him from forming a bond because I couldn&#146;t foster for long so I&#146;m sure it&#146;s the house he misses! Rigsby got much more of a welcome than I&#146;ve ever got! He left very cheerfully poor little mite; I expect had he known he might have shown the JRT obstinacy.

A couple more photos from here.









That's the famous ball on a rope which we used for the games we played.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Written by one of our volunteer walkers today:*

&#147;I had quite an interesting time with Buddy today. He was doing a lot of barking and bouncing again but I was determined that he was going out for a walk. I put his lead on which he immediately grabbed and shook, so he had a stern telling off and he gave up straightaway and trotted happily to the kitchen.

When we got outside, he put the brakes on which normally means he isn't going anywhere, but today I just carried on walking. After a few seconds he took the brakes off and we had a lovely,easy walk with lots of beautiful sits for treats (he still snatches treats from me!) and strokes. 
I think he's sulking, but he'll get over it&#148;!

*From Buddy&#146;s previous fosterer:*

&#147;Looks like a JRT sulk. In 6 days I said Bad Dog! for nudging Hektor's cage (hamster) and for trying to 'kill' the Dyson. I wish he could have stayed but I'm back at uni and it&#146;s an 8 to 12 hour day 

I&#146;d be fascinated to see him in kennels but I bet I&#146;m in big trouble even if *he* did walk off cheerfully with Rigsby :lol:

I'm sure that in a home setting he'll remember his manners as he did here.

Two (final) photos taken in the snow in my garden which isn&#146;t JRT proof hence the flexi&#148;.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Well hello there terrier fans...(and I know you are out there somewhere...). I just thought I would do a quick update to let you know that I am fine - you've probably been missing me but I've had a lot of unpacking to do!  Anyway it's quite good here because I am really warm and comfy and these dodo humans have at last understood that what I like MOST in the world is to play fetch with a squeaky ball.

Here are some photos of me looking adorable (oh yes, I am VERY modest), but dont be fooled - I am a terrier after all!





































Buddy is still looking for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Buddy's fosterer:

"The more time I spend with Buddy the more wonderful he seems - a true terrier with all the characteristics that terrier lovers look for. He is loyal and loving, fun and entertaining, brave and tenacious.....and with that tell tale terrier anarchic streak that can be infuriating and frustrating, but is ultimately what makes a terrier a terrier!!

Buddy is living - albeit separated by a gate - with 3 dogs. This doesnt stress him and he is used to their presence, can see them, smell them, watch them - but he cannot mingle with them in the house as he becomes hostile towards them. On walks he trots along happily with them close by - he is a joy to walk - my own (obstreperous) Jack Russell and Buddy will walk side by side with no cross words at all. But other dogs, off lead that come within 'his' space will be sent packing. But he can walk very harmoniously with dogs he knows. He seems to take reassurance from walking on a short lead rather than an extender - never pulls but walks happily at your heel.

His recall is good and in safe areas he will happily play fetch as long as you arm can bear it! He is playful, cheeky, loves to be stroked and once you have his trust he is easy to handle and very responsive.

Buddy is fabulous in the house! He doesnt bark or yap - not even at the postman or when the other dogs are going ballistic. He doesnt beg for food, is clean and undemanding. He can be safely left for reasonable periods and will play with his toys and snooze till your return.

From being hesitant on walks he now loves his rambles and has quickly fallen in to the routine here. He travels well in the car - very quiet and happy to look out of the window. He has met horses and cows without turning a hair.

This gorgeous little man is all terrier with all that that entails - he would love to be your trusted companion and he will be loyal to you for life. Much as we love him, this is not the right environment for him with unpredictable children etc so with great sadness he will be returning to kennels. We will miss him very much".

Some pictures from Buddy's walk this morning -


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update from Buddy's fosterer:

"Buddy had another lovely walk this afternoon in the sun and was SO well behaved. He attracts attention wherever we go - and for all the right reasons! My dogs were off lead and dashing about, often whizzing up from behind him and he never flinched. Grumpy old Rigsby (it is his 14th birthday today!) trotted alongside him and they just rub along together very amicably. Sadly no pictures of the walk, but these are some from earlier in the garden (please excuse the background!!)".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Buddy from his fosterer:





Buddy out walking this morning with the normally very stroppy Rigsby.... they were happy to sniff the same smells and were perfectly happy in each other's company.

Buddy's been a busy boy today - here he is on another walk meeting lots of dogs including Coco (in foster with Frances) and Bruno (rehomed to Anne last year). He coped so well and is very eager to please. When dogs approach him he will sit for a treat until they pass and it is only if they get too close that he will object.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Buddy's foster home:

"Buddy has been with us a little while now and has settled into a routine that seems to suit him. He is absolutely no problem to walk - will walk with my three with no problems at all. He will sit for treats and let other dogs pass although we are always vigilant when other dogs are around.

He is extremely affectionate - has a thing about ears!! He really loves his cuddles and is very rewarding if picky over who he likes and doesnt. But, once introduced he seems to like everyone once he has gained their trust and sussed them out.

I really can't fault him in the house - clean, quiet, obedient, fine to be left, never destructive (except with his toys) and doesnt chew anything he shouldnt 

He is a much happier, more relaxed and a plumper boy than when he arrived!!


With my son having some cuddles


On a walk, behaving very nicely


Walking really amicably with Rigsby"


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy had fun in the sun today....lots of walks and games with his favourite squeaky bone .


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by Buddy's fosterer:

"It's a bit of mystery why no one has wanted to offer this little guy a home?

He has SO much going for him and the more we get to know him, the more accomplished he seems  
Without doubt Buddy is one of the most affectionate dogs I have met - he loves to be cuddled and handling him is no problem at all. He adores attention, will play for as long as you will, will walk as much or as little as you want and is wonderful company - he loves to be with you but wont object if you have to leave him a little while.

My younger son (aged 11) is smitten with him and they cuddle up together to watch TV. Buddy is reassured by the confidence of the person handling him - we have had no issues with Buddy at all in the home. His only dislike is the intrusive actions of some off lead dogs but it is perfectly possible to walk Buddy with other dogs once they have been introduced so it would be a shame if this put off any potential homes. He really is a delightful loyal dog who will brighten the life of some lucky person" 

Buddy having a cuddle


Feeling mellow.....


Watching the winter Olympics...


but found them really boring


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy ... photos courtesy of Gemma, one of our volunteers:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw this little lad is so sweet. I keep coming back to him as he looks exactly like my Gran's Terrier who had to be PTS a good few years ago now and who I grew up with and adored. He is gorgeous, such character in that face. Hope he finds his home Asap.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I read this thread a few hours ago and was in tears that he had to go back to kennels, if only I was able to take him I would, he would have to get on with my two oldies tho


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Buddys fosterer:

Buddy is well - such a character and full of beans! We would love this boy to find his forever home and are dreading the day he may have to return to kennels if no home is forthcoming.

Buddy has just enjoyed a long and muddy walk in Swinley Forest - he adores his walks and I have had him on a long loose line and he hardly leaves my side. His recall is very good but you have to watch for other dogs suddenly appearing in 'his' territory.

He is an immensely rewarding dog and needs experienced handlers who will spend time working on his confidence and tolerance of situations out of his comfort zone. He is so affectionate, cheeky and loveable. He adores his cuddles and the welcome he gives in the morning makes getting out of bed almost enjoyable!!


































Well, Buddy had a fantastic walk this afternoon - we let him go on his loose lead and practised his recall which was 100%! He is very motivated by both food and squeaky toys or sticks so attracting his attention is easy.

He had such fun, with my daughter throwing sticks for him and Mabel and they had a good swim in a nearby pond although normally he avoids water!

This is SO what he needs a daily dose of - time focussed on him alone and it is wonderful to see the results! He is such a quick learner and responds immediately to commands. I think he would love agility if his mind could be kept on the job in hand and not the other dogs.

Some pictures from Buddy's afternoon walk today:


























































Buddy is still waiting for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I had the pleasure of walking Buddy for the first time yesterday. Luckily Janet was on hand to get the harness on as he was very excited to be going out but once we were in the woods he walked like a dream. Such a lovely boy.



Can't believe he is still in kennels waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by Gemma:

Aw, little Buddy. He got so exited about going out that he felt the need to grab the lead with his teeth and pull, but once we got out the kitchen door he was good as gold for the rest of the walk. I like seeing Buddy, He seemed to like walking with Laura, he's a little cutie.










*Buddy is available for foster until his forever home comes along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy the JRT Marches on!

Terrier Rescue - Buddy Terrier Marches on

*He is still in kennels waiting for either a foster home or his forever home to come along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy had a lovely walk with Milly last week. They were like an old married couple inter-mingling and yet ignoring one another on their walk.

Then up came 2 little mates off lead and Buddy without a 'I'll huff and I'll puff' greeted them like long lost relatives!










Buddy was told off on several occassions by one of the Jacks and he didnt flinch, just took it on the nose ... we were so proud of him. Buddy are you becoming an easy peasy terrier!

*Buddy would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along. He is currently in boarding kennels.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Fran, one of our walking volunteers:

"Jonny my son walked Buddy today and he was as good as gold. He enjoyed sitting and getting treats from him. He walked really nicely with Dior and Milly. Lets hope his forever home comes soon as he so deserves it.





*Buddy would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along. He is currently in boarding kennels.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jilly is kindly fostering Buddy until his forever home comes along. Here is her update:

"


I would like to introduce you to my new friend Buddy. He is modelling his new collar and harness which was bought the other day. He is very good with me and is learning to trust others. He is learning on walks to not over react to other dogs. Buddy will become a perfect companion to someone. Buddy just asks not to be rushed but given the space time and love he needs so he learns to relax. I truly believe Buddy will get there with the right owner.

Buddy must go at Buddys pace but it is so worth it when you allow him to do it. He sits and cuddles now it took a week but boy what a moment.

Every day with Buddy is a learning experience to what makes him happy. He loves his bed, and his furry cushion. His teddy bear and all his toys. He loves going for walks but not too far. Just sits on pavement and stretches paws out to object when he has gone far enough. Loves the garden.

Rolls over for tummy tickles and loves his cuddles. Every day he relaxes a little more. Seems very content in home. Does not like other dogs too near him but will walk with Rex as long as he walks behind him. Still not sure about some people but is a joy and so loving if he is your boy. We are working on his confidence as I think he is just incredibly unsure of the world outside his room. He is scared of several things but we work daily on this.

To me as with Polly and Karen and Janet and Christine he is a gem. When he loves you he really loves you. He so deserves a chance with someone who is willing to love and understand him and not rush him".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy, patiently waiting for his forever home to find him. He has been with us in rescue since August 2009 - well over a year without a home of his own!






Playful Buddy in the garden!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Buddy is just adorable, that face! I hope he finds his perfect home very soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Jilly, Buddys foster mum:

Yes a big thank you to Polly for looking after Buddy while I was away. Tried taking more photos of him today, but he hates the camera - don't know why, but eventually got some.






Buddy is really ready for his new home. Yes he has his issues, but if you are his main love like Polly, me and others he is so loving and such good company. No he does not want to live with another dog, but is just like a jealous boyfriend who wants to be your everything.

Buddy seems to have so relaxed in the last couple of weeks. He is so loving and just wants cuddles all the time. He loves to play and as seen by photo below he loves to take his pillow and take all the stuffing out. I constantly re stuff it when he is not looking. He must think it is the most stuffed cushion in the history of mankind!

He does not destroy anything else just this cushion which he loves and sleeps with.

I think Buddy just takes a while to understand you are not going to hurt him and you will love him - warts and all. I still think he would make a brilliant "one woman and her dog" pet, but you will never know so much love as the Budster kisses and cuddles. Really lovely to see at last him relaxed and happy.


The Budster caught in the act!

*Buddy is currently in a foster home patiently waiting for his forever home to spot him  could it be you?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Some lovely new pics from Buddys fosterer, Jilly:

















*Buddy enjoying the snow this morning. He loves the weather, but says he is so happy not to be in kennels at the moment. He also says, where is his forever home? He's ready for his new home now he says?*



If you are interested in re-homing Buddy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy will always be our Buddy. 
Sadly his nerves unsettled him in moments, we thought we could judge, but those nerves ran deep in places even he could not understand. Today we said goodbye to those nerves. Our dialogue with him is now based on trust. The currency of our deep and lasting friendship with Our best Buddy is the gift of loving kindness.

R.I.P. Buddy, run free to the Bridge.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

OMG why was he PTS?


----------

